# How much oil?



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Mostly out of conveince i always purchase the 5qt jug of Mobil-1. This allows me to save a few bucks and also have a container for the used oil. Last oil change i realized i am completley over filling, using the entire jug (5.2 qts). How much oil exactley is called for BY GM, and how are you guys measuring out the amount. Eyeballing it, or some exact method? I would hate to have to buy individual qts.

-Phil


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Look in your owners manual mane...I believe its 4 qts


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it is 4 quarts and some fraction of a fifth quart...I read this and thought..."Great, now I gotta buy 5 and have a partial left over after having to measure that odd amount out...."


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

4.28 seems to stick out in my head but i dont remeber where i read it. Needless to say, using the measuring windo on the side of the 5 qt jug probally is not going to get me in the ballpark.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Use the owners manual!!!


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Use the owners manual!!!


While i agree this is the logical place to look ( and i am not syaing it is not there), Historically GM does not list oil capacities in its glove box owner manuals. My suburban, Montecarlo, Grand Prix (and dodge ram) do not list fluid capacities. My haynes manuals do though! 

This being said, i will heed your advice and check when i leave work today!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

pbeyer2010 said:


> While i agree this is the logical place to look ( and i am not syaing it is not there), Historically GM does not list oil capacities in its glove box owner manuals. My suburban, Montecarlo, Grand Prix (and dodge ram) do not list fluid capacities. My haynes manuals do though!
> 
> This being said, i will heed your advice and check when i leave work today!


:signs053: Does your manual have page 12-2? If not, get another manual.


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

I was wondering about this also. I looked in the manual earlier today and it doesnt say anything about oil capacities.


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> :signs053: Does your manual have page 12-2? If not, get another manual.


 
Thank You, 4.25 qts as stated by GM. I stand corrected.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*RTFM* = *R*ead *T*he *F*riggin *M*anual


----------



## tstolze (Jun 18, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> *RTFM* = *R*ead *T*he *F*riggin *M*anual


:sigh: 

I went here today: Chevy Vehicle Manuals | Owners | Chevrolet
then saved the manual to my documents, now I have an electronic copy.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

What I do is get the 5qt jug because it's cheaper. But then to fill the engine I pour from the 5qt into an empty 1qt that I had previously. Do that 4 times and then add another 1/4 of the 1qt and you're all set. Besides, it's easier and less messy to pour from a 1qt than a 5qt. 

That or get a measuring cup from the kitchen. (just don't use it for food ever again)


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Personally I think it's better to use the dipstick instead of putting in a predetermined amount of oil. Sometimes there are 2 different fill quantities - 1 for initial fill on assembly and another lesser amount for fluid changes. The point is you can't go wrong by filling until the dipstick reading is correct.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

This really isn't rocket science! I have never heard of a motor blowing up because of filling within +/- 1/4 qt of the recommended amount. The 5 qt jugs have 1 qt hash marks on the side so you should be able to get a pretty accurate measurement when doing your refill. When done, run the engine to circulate the oil, let it sit for awhile and then check your dipstick.
On a side note, how do the engineers now a days come up with a oil fill of 4.2 or 4.7 qts? Back in the day your car either took 5,6 or 7 qts PERIOD. Boy, life was so much easier back then.


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

It's amazing to me on how some people on this forum are so flustered by simple things. IT'S JUST CHANGING THE FRIGGIN OIL!!!! If you don't know how to do it, take it to the dealer and let them do it. Just like Vetterin said, do the initial fill, start the car and let it gain oil pressure and fill the filter (probably about 10 sec), shut the car off and wait for the oil in the top of the engine drain back into the oil pan, check the dipstick and add accordingly. This isn't hard guys. So what if you have some oil left over in your jug. More for next time!


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Sparkles said:


> It's amazing to me on how some people on this forum are so flustered by simple things. IT'S JUST CHANGING THE FRIGGIN OIL!!!! If you don't know how to do it, take it to the dealer and let them do it. Just like Vetterin said, do the initial fill, start the car and let it gain oil pressure and fill the filter (probably about 10 sec), shut the car off and wait for the oil in the top of the engine drain back into the oil pan, check the dipstick and add accordingly. This isn't hard guys. So what if you have some oil left over in your jug. More for next time!


Thats the exact reason why they say to fill with 4.25 quarts. 1/4 quart for your new filter and the other 4 in the pan.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

IDK about all this. I'm a very competent mechanic, and I hate changing the oil on my '12 ECO. It's one of those cars where it has to sit for a long time, or you keep getting oil on the dipstick above the actual level. I added 4 quarts for a change with filter, and the actual level seems to be about 1/4" above the max level. It's just kind of hard for me to see the new oil on the stick with the new clean oil. I've never had this issue on my CTS-V or F-150, but I does happen to me on my Toro lawn mower


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Gus_Mahn said:


> IDK about all this. I'm a very competent mechanic, and I hate changing the oil on my '12 ECO. It's one of those cars where it has to sit for a long time, or you keep getting oil on the dipstick above the actual level. I added 4 quarts for a change with filter, and the actual level seems to be about 1/4" above the max level. It's just kind of hard for me to see the new oil on the stick with the new clean oil. I've never had this issue on my CTS-V or F-150, but I does happen to me on my Toro lawn mower


Don't forget our turbo is oil/water cooled. It too takes some oil. Idk if they accounted for that on the dipstick level or if its a part they use on the 1.8L and 1.4L

edit: Post pics of the said CTS-V in off topic please


----------

